# Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???



## JOSHI (30. August 2004)

Moin Petrijünger,

nach dem ausführlichen Testbericht von Franz_16 (Jighaken + Rutenhalter  ) zum "großen Angelset" (gabs irgendwann im Juni) habe ich mir nun auch mal erlaubt, das aktuelle Angebot vom 30.8.2004 zu kaufen und einen 1. Eindruck zu verfassen.

Der Beschreibungszettel verweisst erstmal auf nix minderwertiges

"*KOMPLETT-ANGELSET* Qualitäts-Set mit Zubehör".

Das Set ist für 15,99 € zu haben und besteht aus folgenden Teilen:

*Teleskoprute *

robustes Fiberglas
Kork- bzw. Moosgummigriff (habe die Korkvariante)
Wurfgewicht: 20 - 40 g
Qualitäts-Laufringe
Länge: ca. 2,40 m
Schraubverschluss am Ende
*Rolle* (Aufdruck HaiBa 84F)

3-fach kugelgelagert
Frontbremse
Rücklaufsperre
Übersetzung 5,1:1
Inklusive 50 m Angelschnur (Ø 0,30 mm)
*Zubehör* 

1 Hakenlöser
1 Pose Ø 2 cm
15 g Bleie sortiert
1 Grundblei
1 Gummiköder
1 Löffel
10 Haken sortiert
1 Bissmelder
4 Karabinerwirbel
1 Jigkopf
1 Rutenhalter (scheinbar gleicher Typ, der Franzl zum Verhängnis wurde)Inklusive Tragetasche
Nachdem ich das Set ausgepackt habe, war ich doch positiv überrascht über die Verarbeitung. Die Rolle läuft einwandfrei - leicht, ohne Geräusche - und auch die Rute macht optisch zumindest keinen schlechten Eindruck. Was mich speziell bei der Rolle gewundert hat, war die Ähnlichkeit zu einer Rolle der Marke Exori. (-> Haiba 300 RD/FD, im Bild ist eine RD zu sehen). Sowohl das Aussehen als auch die Spezifikation sind fast identisch. Und auch der Aufdruck auf der Lidl-Rolle ist ziemlich ähnlich vom Namen her wie die Rolle von Exori (HaiBa -> Exori Haiba 300). Aber da kann sich jeder so seine Gedanken zu machen. 
Die Zubehörbox ist nun nicht so der Renner. Aber ich denke, dass schon allein das Set Rute/Rolle sein Geld wert ist.

Um nun auch praktische Eindrücke vermitteln zu können, werde ich das Set meinem Schwager (ein absoluter Nichangler) zur Verfügung stellen und mit ihm am Donnerstag nen Testfang versuchen. Dann gibt es mehr von mir.


----------



## Gerry (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Hi Joshi,

du solltest aber unbedingt die Rute und Rolle auch selber testen. Wie soll ein absoluter
Nichtangler das Gerät beurteilen können?


----------



## Bison (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Bei Penny gibt es gerade auch nen Rutenset...

Scheinbar genau dieselbe für genau den selben Preis...


----------



## til (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Glaubst du wirklich die Rolle taugt was?
Da würde ich eher wetten abschliessen, nach wievielen Angelstunden sie den Geist aufgibt...
(Ich Tippe auf 10 Stunden intensiver Spinnfischen oder 100 Stunden Ansitzen)
Und 50 Meter Schnur ist ja wohl ein Witz, was soll man damit?


----------



## JOSHI (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Keine Angst - ich geh ja mit ihm zusammen angeln. Werde mir es natürlich nicht nehmen lassen das Ding auch mal selbst zu werfen und einzuholen.

Und was die Rolle angeht, so finde ich sie wirklich nicht so schlecht. Da gibt es mit Sicherheit schlechtere Rollen, die mehr Geld kosten sollen.

Gut, 50 m Schnur ist nicht viel, aber da ich die Angel eh montieren muss, werde ich zumindest etwas brauchbarere draufmachen und auch mehr als 50 m.

@ Til -> Top die Wette gilt  !!!


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Also ich denke mir mal um Köfis zu fangen wird sie definitif ne Weile halten und an einem reinen Forellenweiher wahrscheinlich auch! Aber an nem Gewässer wo alles vertreten ist wird die Rute eher früher wie später ihren Meister in Form von einem großen Raubfisch oder ner Barbe/Karpfen erwischen!


----------



## Matthias Bons (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

@moviefreak...
da oben stand irgend wo was von fiberglas.....  wenns denn eine rute aus fiberglas ist kannst du da so ziemlich jeden karpfen drannbinden.... solange die ringe halten (die werden wohl schrott sein) iss der karpfen am arsch.... 
der schwachpunkt wird wohl die rolle sein....
hab die sachen noch nich gesehen, lass mich also gerne verbessern.....

mfg
matthias


----------



## bonebreaker (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

also fuer den absoluten anfaenger, oder 3 x im jahr, forellenpuff besucher, geht das lidl zeugs in ordnung.
  ein kollege hat sich zwei set's fuer den forellenteich gekauft und fuer den zweck reichts allemal aus.

  wobei der fachhaendler an der ecke auch combos um 20 euro hat ...
  man muss nur wissen, was man mit dem geraet tun will ...

  reinhold geht ja auch nicht, mit badeschlappen auf den mount everest


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man(n) mit diesen Geräten über längere Zeit glücklich werden kann. Ich lass die Finger von solchem Mist und kaufe lieber im FACHGESCHÄFT. Für Einsteiger und Kid´s wird´s wohl ausreichen.


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Moin,
sei nicht Böse aber das kann nur Schrottttt sein !!!
15,99 € kostet schon bei mir schon die Schnur auf der Rolle.
Ich will Spass haben beim angeln und mich nicht über irgendwelche Ruteringe die beim ersten werfen wegfliegen oder sonstigen Billigschrott ärgern.
Kauft Eure Sachen beim Fach-Händler um die Ecke ein.Ihr werdet Euch an vernünftigem Geschirr auch noch Jahre danach erfreuen.
Qualität hat seinen Preis und man kann für 15,99 € nix wirklich gutes erwarten bei Lidl,ausser die haben mal wieder Champagner im Angebot


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man(n) mit diesen Geräten über längere Zeit glücklich werden kann. Ich lass die Finger von solchem Mist und kaufe lieber im FACHGESCHÄFT. Für Einsteiger und Kid´s wird´s wohl ausreichen.



Dennis 2 Doofe 1 Gedanke


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Tja Jörg. Wir sind doch Seelenverwandt oder Du hast von mir abgeschrieben...... Gute Nacht Dir und allen anderen hier an Board.


----------



## mcdreyer (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Also muss auch mal meinen senf dazu geben kenne dieses set vom sehn und praxis da ein kollege (anfänger) sich beim letzten mal auch bei lidel das set geholt hat also rolle ist echt nicht sooooooo scheisse wie sie erwartet wird hab sogar damit nen 60 cm   aal gezogen da mir mal ne rolle kaputt ging und ich die als ersatz bekamm an dem abend,aber ich muss gerade lachen 50 meter schnur gut hab nur 15 meter weit geworfen aber schon krass zu hören,und die rute mhmhm ganz ehrlich mit der kannste jeden zander,barsch drillen ist ne ganz effe kurze spinnrute nur was ich bei dem kollegen gesehn hab ist das die ringe voll schnell rosten lool schon heftig nach 3,4 monaten.Und der rest am klein zeug also sind paar nützliche sachen bei aber auch natürlich wieder viel mist.Im grossen und ganzen kann man für 15,99  nix dagegen sagen für forellen zirkus langt es alle mal und für anfänger mit sicherheit auch nicht das aller schlimmste.Aber ich selber mag sowieso solche discounter sacheN nicht wie z.b pcs,fernsehr,fahrräder gar handys lol denk mal lidl,aldi,penny und co. sollten lieber mit günstigen lebensmittel ihr geld verdienen und nicht mit solchen materien geld machen .


----------



## Palometta (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> sei nicht Böse aber das kann nur Schrottttt sein !!!
> 15,99 € kostet schon bei mir schon die Schnur auf der Rolle.
> Ich will Spass haben beim angeln und mich nicht über irgendwelche Ruteringe die beim ersten werfen wegfliegen oder sonstigen Billigschrott ärgern.
> ...


Wirklich weise gesprochen #6

Ein Kumpel von mir ( will auch wieder mit dem angeln anfangen ) wollte sich auch den ScheiXX kaufen, da hab ich ihm ne überflüssige Daiwa Composite von mir geschenkt.
Ein anderer Kollege überließ ihm ne DAM Vsi-RD .
Wir wollen nehmlich das er Freude beim fischen hat   

Und ich denke er wird sich dafür noch gankbar zeigen  #g 

Und eigendlich gibt es doch nichts schlimmerres als "schlechtes Werkzeug " oder ?

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## MichaelB (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Moin,

@JOSHI: warum glaubst Du kosten einige Rollen mehr als das Zehnfache dieses Sets?
Für Kids im Urlaub ein netter Gimmick, ansonsten lieber Hand ab #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chinook (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @JOSHI: warum glaubst Du kosten einige Rollen mehr als das Zehnfache dieses Sets?


  Weil es Leute gibt, die für manche Rollen mehr als das Zehnfache bezahlen.

  Gruss


  -chinook


----------



## Ansgar (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				JOSHI schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Petrijünger,
> 
> nach dem ausführlichen Testbericht von Franz_16 (Jighaken + Rutenhalter  ) zum "großen Angelset" (gabs irgendwann im Juni) habe ich mir nun auch mal erlaubt, das aktuelle Angebot vom 30.8.2004 zu kaufen und einen 1. Eindruck zu verfassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Ich durfte am WE das erste mal so ein Lidl Set betrachten (obs nun das alte oder das Aktuelle Set war weiss ich leider nicht). Die Rute, naja - wenn da ein richtiger Fisch dran beisst der zerfetzt die in alle Einzelteile. Für die Rolle gilt das gleiche und die Schnur ist so etwas von Schrott das sie laufend Perücken bildet.

Für einen Anfänger oder jemanden der zwei mal im Jahr ans Gewässer oder in nen Forellenpuff geht mag das Set wohl ausreichen, mir persönlich, wo ich jeden Tag meine 2 bis 4 Stunden am Gewässer verbringe, würde dieses Set absolut nicht reichen und währe wohl nach einigen Tagen schon so verschlissen das es reif für die Mülltonne währe.


----------



## südlicht (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Hai Leute!

Bei diesen Angeboten komme ich immer wieder ins Grübeln. Fakt ist, das diese Sets nun wirklich nichts für mich persönlich sind. Wie schon vorher erwähnt, kostet eine Spulenfüllung Schnur schon mehr....

Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Sets meist eh nur bis zum ersten anständigen Fisch halten müssen. Entweder man gibt das Angeln danach entnervt auf oder man ist dem Virus "Angeln" entgültig erlegen und legt sich nach und nach vernünftiges Tackle zu.

Um erste "Leidenschaften" (das Wort kommt übrigens von "Leiden"  ) bei Kids oder am Forellenteich zu entwickeln, sollte das Set, aufgestockt mit etwas Zubehör und vernünftiger Schnur schon reichen. Etwas ambitioniertere Sportsfreunde geben sich damit eher nicht zufrieden, da der Spass am Hobby mit der Qualität des Gerätes zunimmt. Dann fallen solche Sets selbst als Ersatz meist durch das Raster....

Mein Sohn ist jetzt 3,5 Jahre alt und wird wohl demnächst seine erste Rute von mir erhalten. Allerdings habe ich in meinem Fundus einige leichte und kurze Ruten, so dass er wohl um diese Sets herumkommen wird... 

Also Freunde, infiziert den Nachwuchs - die Geräteansprüche werden sich schon entwickeln.... :q 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## miramar (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Habe mir gestern den (Camping) Angel Stuhl für 9,99 EUR geholt - der macht nen guten Eindruck, und bequem isser auch - zumindest nicht so´n hochpeinliches kunterbuntes sommersonnestrand dingen mit dem ich sonst am wasser bin...


----------



## miramar (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

...aber wer jeden 2-3 mal die Woche ans Wasser geht - und dem dann das Lidl Angelset auseinanderfällt muß sich nicht wundern - ich selber gehe nicht so oft angeln - hab es auch gekauft - und bin rel. zufrieden., Wenn mir der Scheiß beim nächsten richtigen Aal - Ansitz auseinanderfällt , Donner ich den Mist in den nächsten Müllcontainer und gut iss...


----------



## kanne (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Hallo Leutz,


kann zu dem thema auch ne geschichte loswerden. hab dem sohn meiner freundin dieses kleine angelset (rudi-hecht..oder so ähnlich) von balzer gekauft, er ist damals fünf gewesen und ich dachte mir das reicht auf alle fälle da es ja eh nur darum geht gemeinsam mit ihm etwas zu unternehmen und zu plaudern. sonntag vor zwei wochen hab ich ihn wieder mitgenommen an nen karpfen teich. wegen dem starken wind hab ich seine rute auch auf grund gelegt obwohl ich glaube, kinder fischen lieber mit pose, da man da den eindruck hat aktiver dabei zu sein  
naja, wir haben gemeinsam ausgeworfen, seine ca 6-7 m vom ufer entfernt. nach ca 15 min dann einextrembiss, die rücklaufsperre der spule war augenblicklich hinüber. der kleine griff sich grade noch die angel und wir versuchten zu zweit den fisch zu bändigen. ich bremste ganz leicht mit dem finger die schnur als der karpfen ordentlich gas gab und plötzlich...schnurbruch...und endtäuschte gesichter bei uns beiden! in österreich sagen wir ich habe ne idiotensteuer gezahlt, in zwei wochen hat er geburtstag, da bekommt er dann eine meiner rollen und ne neue rute! 

hab mich selten so über mich geärgert, mit minderwertigen zeugs zu fischen. und noch mehr hab ich mich darüber geärgert dass ich ihm anscheinend nicht zugetraut habe nen großen zu erwischen. ich schließe mich denjenigen an die sagen, mit so ner ausrüstung zu fischen verdirbt dir den spaß wenn dir die großen fische damit verloren gehen.

grüße kanne


----------



## miramar (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

ja, das stimmt natürlich, wenn man das zeug verschenkt hat man etwas verantwortung..., aber schlau ist man immer leider erst danach. Wenn man den krempel für sich selbst kauft isses was anderes...


----------



## JOSHI (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Also nochmal für alle, die es vielleicht überlesen haben:

Die Schnur schmeiss ich runter, bevor ich die Angel teste. Da kommt dann schon mal was besseres drauf. 

Es ist mir auch klar, dass Angelsachen für 15,99 € nicht unbedingt mit dem konkurieren können, was das doppelte und mehr kostet. Bei den Angelsets von Fachhändler für um die 20 € - nun ja, da glaube ich, dass das mehr Schrott ist wie dieses Set vom Lidl. Klaro geht man gerade als Anfänger davon aus, dass der Fachhändler einem schon keinen Mist andreht und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, dann wird ein anständiger Händler gleich etwas besseres anbieten, denn er will ja den Kunden (Anfänger) halten und nicht vergraulen.

Für das anfängliche Fischen - in Forellenpuffs z.B. - finde ich diese Sachen ok. 

Was die Garantie-Ansprüche betrifft, so wurde mir erstmal von der Kassirerin gesagt, dass man max. 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf das ganze umtauschen kann. Da ich mit dieser Antwort nicht zufrieden war, habe ich mal bei Lidl angerufen (kostenfrei) und dort wurde mir versichert, dass (bedingt durch den Gesetzgeber) ja generell 2 Jahre Garantie-Ansprüche vorhanden sind und auch Lidl so kulant ist, dass defekte Sachen anstandslos zurückgenommen werden. Man hat mir dann auch noch eine weitere kostenfreie Nummer gegeben, mit der man eine Firma namens Delta-Sports erreicht, die ausschliesslich die Angelsachen zusammenstellt und auch bei Reklamation bearbeitet. Dort hat man mir dann auch zugesichert, dass bei jeglichen Fehlern anstandslos innerhalb von 2 Jahren eine Rücknahme / Umtausch erfolgt.

Also sollte mal irgendwas nicht so funktionieren bzw. die Rute geht zu Bruch (ausser bei Eigenverschulden - akzeptiert der Angelhändler ja auch nicht) ist man auch auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## til (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Ja, aber wenn das Zeugs versagt, und du dadurch einen anständigen Fisch verlierst, ist es ein schwacher Trost, das du den gleichen Mist nochmals auf Garantie kriegst...


----------



## JOSHI (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Das Zeugs aus dem Angelladen (wenns dann billig ist) kann ja auch versagen und dann ist der Fang auch weg. Den gibt Dir der nette Mann vom Anglerladen dann auch nicht. Was die Garantie angeht, so besteht ja auch immer die Möglichkeit des Geld-zurück-gebens. Lidl und Co sind da ja kulant. 

Aber wie schon am Anfang geschrieben - morgen früh ist der Tag der Wahrheit, dann wird die Rute getestet und dann gibt es mehr an dieser Stelle.


----------



## til (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Also ich möchte hier nicht wirklich zwischen Lidl-Schrott und Angelladen-Schrott unterscheiden, sondern für das Kaufen von Qualitativ brauchbaren Artikeln plädieren.


----------



## hechtrudi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

FÜRN ANFÄNGER IST DER SCHROTT OK! lg rüdi


----------



## buddha (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				JOSHI schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst - ich geh ja mit ihm zusammen angeln. Werde mir es natürlich nicht nehmen lassen das Ding auch mal selbst zu werfen und einzuholen.



Wenn du die Rute wirfst, sieh bloß zu das du nen dicken Stein triffst!!! :q  :q 
50m Schnur reicht doch Forellenpuffs sind eh nur 3x3m :m 

Schön Jrööss,


----------



## FroDo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Ein änfänger hat in unseren landen (zumindest theoretisch) schon einige hundert euro für fischereischein, lehrgang und angelberechtigung/ mitgliedsbeitrag hingelegt, bevor er loslegen kann. Sich dann für 15 euro so ein set zu kaufen, ist ganz sicher am falschen ende gespart.


----------



## JOSHI (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Also als Anfänger bezeichne ich jetzt nicht die Leute, die schon den Fischereischein gemacht haben, die Angelberechtigung haben und auch schon Mitglied in irgendwelchen Vereinen sind. 

*Bei mir sind Anfänger diejenigen, die noch nicht infiziert sind mit dem Angelvirus, die noch nie Angeln waren und ersteinmal testen wollen, bevor sie Geld ausgeben für Lehrgang, Fischereischein etc.* Und für diese Menschen finde ich solch ein Set (wenn es denn zumindest ein wenig taugt -> wird sich ja morgen rausstellen) nicht unbedingt verkehrt. Zum Heranführen ans Fischen reichen 16 ,-Euro erstmal aus!

Klar ist ja auch, dass jemand, der gerade den Fischereischein gemacht hat und sich als Mitglied eines Vereins einschreiben will, auf den Rat von anderen Vereinsmitgliedern hört und nicht in den Lidl & Co geht.

Irgendwie scheinen die meisten hier schon mit der Top-Ausstattung geboren zu sein. Es gibt aber auch Menschen, die 

1. keinen Vater haben, der sie mit dem Angelvirus ansteckt und dann auch gleich gute Ausrüstung weitergibt

2. die keinen Bekanntenkreis haben, wo sie sich hinwenden können

Ich vertrete daher die Meinung, dass zum "TESTEN", ob mir das Angeln überhaupt Spass und Freude bringen könnte, ein solches Set genügt.(natürlich unter Vorbehalt des morgigen Tests)


----------



## FroDo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



> Bei mir sind Anfänger diejenigen, die noch nicht infiziert sind mit dem Angelvirus, die noch nie Angeln waren und ersteinmal testen wollen, bevor sie Geld ausgeben für Lehrgang, Fischereischein etc.



Ich wollte es in meinem oberen beitrag nicht direkt ansprechen, nun hast du es selbst getan. Hauptzielgruppe dieser sets sind wohl urlaubs- und schwarzangler...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Ich will ja nix sagen aber: schrott, schrott, schrott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lengjäger (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Ich hätte auch meine Bedenken bei solchen Angeboten. Auch meinem Sohn würde ich sowas nicht kaufen, der wollte für Norge das Pilkerset haben, da habe ich ihm lieber was individuelle zusammengestellt.

Aber vieleicht können wir ja Franz_16 überreden als erfahrener Produkttester, dass Zeugs auszuprobieren  :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Gute Idee! Franz!! kauf mal das neue Lidl Set. OK


----------



## JOSHI (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Den Test werde ich ja übernehmen...morgen früh ist es dann soweit.
Also kann man ab morgen abend mit ersten Ergebnissen rechnen.#:


----------



## hechtrudi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

ja klasse,franz16 übernehmen sie!hehe.


----------



## JOSHI (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

So, nun kann ich mal ein paar Testeindrücke mit dem Angelset loswerden. Wir waren in Frankreich an einem etwas grösserem Weiher (ca. 1 km lang). Als Fischbesatz ist dort so ziehmlich alles vertreten. Mein Bekannter wollte auf Forellen angeln (dazu ist die Rute sicher auch am besten geeignet). Demnach haben wir sie auch so ausgelegt.

1. zur Rute

Sie hat gehalten !!! Von der Aktion her ist sie etwas zu hart, aber das war zu erwarten. Ansonsten machte sie einen guten Eindruck. Die Schnur (ich habe eine andere Schnur verwendet, nicht die, die drauf war) lief sauber durch die Ringe.
Ich würde ihr hier zumindest keine Minuspunkte geben.

2. zur Rolle

Die Rolle läuft gut. Kein haken. Der einzigen Mangel war, dass sie nicht ganz ausgewuchtet war. Man merkte beim Kurbeln schon eine leichte Bewegung in der Rute. Ansonsten wurde die Schnur (20er Monofil) gut aufgewickelt - nicht einseitig. 

Wir benutzten eine Wasserkugelmontage, damit man etwas weiter rauswerfen konnte, was auch geling. Mein Bekannter angelte mit Bienenmade/Teig und hatte 2 x Erfolg (schöne Forellen ca 38 cm). Er kam gut zurecht mit der Angel und bedingt durch seinen Erfolg wird er wohl noch öfter angeln gehen. Er war sehr zufrieden mit seiner Angel.

Von dem Zubehör habe ich nichts benutzt. Mein Test sollte sich nur auf die Rute und Rolle beziehen. Letztendlich kann ich dieses Set empfehlen. Sicher kein Vergleich zur Markenware, aber zum Einstieg nicht verkehrt.#r


----------



## BadPoldi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Hi,

sollte es wirklich ne glasrute sein, ist die natürlich etwas schwerer aber kaputt kriegst die nicht, die kannst über die bootskante biegen und die bricht nicht. werden dir alle bestätigen können die noch alte vglasruten haben. wobei das ne tele rute ist was die da zusammen gebastelt haben weiß ich ned. 
hab mir übrigens aus dem alten set mal die gummifische etc. angesehen  und gezogen. vergiss es die dinger sind starr ohne ende. keine aktion die gufis.....
bin der meinung lieber ein paar gute sachen als ein set in welches man 50% getrost in die tonne treten kann....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## angeltreff (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Einige sagten es, so ein Angebot richtet sich an Kinder, Angelanfänger und Gelegenheits-Urlaubsangler. Und für die ist doch das Angebot der Discounter eine feine sache, denn sie können sich für wenig Geld unserem Hobby nähern.
Natürlich würde ich, so wie viele gestandene Angler unter Euch, dieses Set nicht mal mit den Fingerspitzen anfassen. Darum geht es aber nicht.

Freuen wir uns doch, dass durch solche Angebote mehr Leute zum Angelhobby finden. Das stärkt unsere Position gegenüber diesen ganzen grünen Möchtegernnaturschützern und sorgt auch für mehr Umsatz bei den Fachhändlern (wer durch so ein Set "Blut leckt", kauft später "richtiges" Tackle.

Die Discounter bieten in dern letzten beiden Jahren verstärkt solche Sets an. Das heißt doch, dass der Angler als Zielgruppe ernst genommen wird. Denn diese Ketten bieten nur an, was sich rechnet und sich "schnell dreht". Schlußfolgerung: Angler werden als wichtige Kaufgruppe erkannt.


----------



## NorbertF (3. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Vorgestern abend am Ober-Rheinufer lief auch einer mit der Lidl Rute rum. Er hatte einen Blinker montiert. Leider ist das Wasser nur ca. nen halben Meter tief also musste er ziemlich kurbeln damit er nicht dauernd hängenbleibt.
Dabei ist aufgefallen dass die Rolle erbärmlich quietscht. Mit der Montage hatte er eigentlich eh keine grosse Chance aber es hätte schon ein Hecht oder grosser Rapfen einsteigen können. Das Gerät wäre dabei mit 100% iger Sicherheit völlig überfordert gewesen. 
Klar braucht man nicht unbedingt teure Ausrüstung zum angeln, aber einigermassen funktionieren sollte sie schon, sonst bleibt auch der Spass auf der Strecke. Da wo ich angle ist es sehr anspruchsvoll das angeln, es gibt keine einfachen Stellen.
Wenn man dann auch noch gegen das Gerät kämpft hat man auf jeden Fall keine Chance.
Man kriegt doch auch schon für 100 Euro eine vernünftige Rute und Rolle. Fürs "nur mal ausprobieren" ist auch die Tageskarte mit 11 Euro schon fast so teuer wie das Lidl Set. Lieber mit nem Bekannten gehn, der schon angelt und die Ausrüstung stellt. Ich würde jedenfalls einem Freund der es mal testen will von mir was geben, damit er auch ne Chance hat... 

An einfacher zu beangelnden Teichen stimme ich zu: reicht aus und wenns gefällt kann man sich immer noch was gescheites kaufen.

gruss
Norbert


----------



## The_Duke (4. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Interessant...hier wird ja scheinbar mit echt harten Bandagen gekämpft.



> auch editiert wegen Briefgeheimnis von Thomas9904


Da kann sich wirklich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden #4 ...Gott sei Dank sind Gedanken...so lange sie sich im Kopf befinden....immer noch frei ...da kann kein Anwalt oder was auch immer Einfluss nehmen.



> auch editiert wegen Briefgeheimnis von Thomas9904



Liebes Exori-Team!
Ich weiß nicht, ob Sie sich mit solchen Sätzen einen Gefallen tun und ob Sie sich dadurch nicht selbst Ihr Geschäft schädigen....der Angelgerätemarkt ist sehr eng und oft ist es doch so, daß eine Kaufentscheidung schlußendlich mit eine Sympathieentscheidung ist. Sympathien gewinnen Sie dadurch jedenfalls bei mir nicht...das hätte man anders formulieren bzw. regeln können. Eine einfache Stellungnahme ohne Androhung von rechtlichen Schritten hätte hier mehr Boden gut gemacht, schließlich hat JOSHI diese Aussage nicht vor dem Hintergrund einer Geschäftsschädigung gemacht, zumal das hier wahrscheinlich keiner als schlimm empfunden hätte, falls Sie diese Rolle tatsächlich an LIDL geliefert hätten. Ich denke mal, daß jeder Rollenanbieter sowieso ein Niedrigpreismodell zwangsweise in seinem Sortiment führt und sei es nur als Einsteigermodell.


----------



## angeltreff (4. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Nee, die Firmen lesen hier ganz gezielt selber mit, ohne registriert zu sein. Das AB ist nun mal das größte Anglerforum und damit wird natürlich immer wieder mal nachgesehen, was so abgeht. In der Vergangenheit gab es da schon einige Erlebnisse.

 Ansonsten, ich vermute, das E*** seine Rolle in der gleichen Werkstatt bezieht, wie der nicht bekannte Lieferant des Lidl-Sets. Oder aber das es 2 Lieferanten sind, die aber beim gleichen Gehäusehersteller kaufen. Oder aber ... 

 Das E*** aber nun die Welle macht, ist peinlich. Und dann rechtliche Schritte androhen - vor allem für eine Formulierung, die nicht abmahnungswürdig ist. Und das so ein Set im Endeffekt auch dem Fachhandel zugute kommt - das habe ich schon geschrieben. 

 Also E*** schön geschmeidig bleiben. Und wenn Ihr was sagen wollt, meldet Euch hier an und schreibt im Board - hinterfotzige Aktionen gehen nach hinten los.


----------



## Palometta (4. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Exori  #d  #d  #d 

ich glaub den Namen werd ich mir merken   

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## vk58 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Sehr geehrte Fa. Exori,

als spätberufener Angelanfänger mache ich gerade meinen Fischereischein. Danach werde ich mir sicherlich im Laufe der Zeit eine mehr oder weniger anspruchsvolle Ausrüstung aufbauen. Davon ausgehend, daß im gehobenen Segment kein Hersteller schlechte Ware anbietet, wird sicherlich auch das emotionale Element eine große Rolle spielen. Sie werden es kaum glauben, aber mit Ihrem Verhalten haben Sie mich soeben emotional berührt. In welche Richtung können Sie sich sicherlich vorstellen!
(Ihre Produkte sind sicherlich besser als Ihre Marketing-Abteilung)


----------



## Gerry (4. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Firmen die ausschliesslich Qualität anbieten haben es nicht nötig, sich in solch einer Form von "Discounter-Waren" zu distanzieren. Warum also solch eine Reaktion? #c 
Ich denke ich habe die richtige Wahl getroffen mit meinen Ruten und Rollen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Zum Thema:
Ich kanns einfach nicht glauben, das hier schon wieder ernsthaft über Schrott und Unschrott diskutiert wird. Die Leute wollen einfach besch.... werden. Scheinbar sind sie nur dann glücklich.
Ich richte meine Geräte eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht nach dem "Normalfang" aus. Ziel meiner Aktivitäten und auch meiner sorgfältigen Geräteauswahl und -montage ist immer
der Augenblick, wo der "Große" anbeißt. Ich will einfach nicht Jahre auf diesen Zeitpunkt warten und dann diese eine Chance wegen meiner eigenen Blödheit oder meines Geizes wegen vergeben.

Discount und Fachhandel
Ich halte diese Form des Schrottdiscounts für weniger schädlich, als die Angelgerätefachdiscountversender. Die bekommen teilweise die Geräte der Hersteller zu
Preisen, da kann der normale Händler nicht mehr mit. Absolut nicht, wenn er nicht bei jedem Artikel bares Geld drauflegen will. Dieser Versandhandel treibt unsere Fachhändler
in den Ruin und damit unsere Serviceleister und Köderquellen. Immer weiter so. Geiz ist geil! Vielleicht ja aber auch etwas doofg....!
Genauso blöd finde ich die Annoncenwerbung der Verlage: Angelgeräte gegen Abonnement! Ist zwar für den Abonnenten schön, aber für den Fachhandel?? Sollen doch lieber andere Gegenstände anbieten. Ich habe mal folgendes miterlebt: Kunde kommt beim Fachhändler: Hast du die Wathose xxx in 54? Ja, im Lager. Kann ich mal anprobieren? Ja.Ich hol sie. Prima paßt. Soll ich einpacken? Nee - die gibts bei Angel...
als Aboprämie. Wollt nur mal sehen, welche Größe ich brauche. Danke und Tschüß....


----------



## The_Duke (4. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> (Ihre Produkte sind sicherlich besser als Ihre Marketing-Abteilung)



#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 :m :m :m :m :m :m


----------



## jackcrevalle (5. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

so jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazugeben!

1.
 ich finde diese discountangebote super! ich habe vor ca 14 jahren auch mit einem set angefangen. ich hatte keine freunde, die mich mit zum angeln genommen haben und mir "gutes " zeug geschenkt. ich musste mir damals als bub noch meinen Ar... aufreissen um an ein in plastik eingeschweisstes set ranzukommen. es hat 30 DM gekostet und ich musste bit bus und bahn eine halbe weltreise machen um zu dem händler hinzukommen, der so ein set hatte. 

ich wäre damals froh gewesen, wenn ich so eine qualität für den preis bekommen hätte. heute würd ich mir son set nicht mehr kaufen, ich kenne leute die weniger für ihren fahrbaren untersatz bezahlt haben als ich für eine rolle. das tut jetzt aber nicht wirklich zur sache. 

2.
die discounter sprechen eine ganz andere zielgruppe an, als die fachhändler. die brauchen lidl und co nicht fürchten.

3. 
versandhandel; ich höre hier nur die "armen fachhändler" ...... das ist halt freie marktwirtschaft, wer am billigsten anbieten kann und dabei noch gewinn macht....

gruß bruno!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Die Reaktion von E... auf das Posting von JOSHI ist ja wohl ein Witz. #d  #d 
Aber vieleicht könnte man ja auf der nächsten ANSPO am 25.09.2004 in Kassel mal die Damen und Herren von dieser Firma fragen was sie sich von diesem Schreiben erwartet haben. Denn neue Freunde werden sie sich damit bestimmt nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

jackcrevalle
Im Grundegenommen liegts du ja nicht weit weg von der Wahrheit mit deiner Entgegnung auf die Marktwirtschaft. Ich hoffe, es wird nicht einmal dein Arbeitsplatz
dadurch wegfallen.  Aber ich bin keine Fachhändler. Ich kenne nur sehr viele und deren Probleme.
Versender und Fachhändler sind zwei völlig verschiedene Gruppen. Da ist nicht der eine cleverer als der andere. Der eine bietet nur "O" Service, "O" Einkaufserlebnis, "0"
Fachberatung, hat keine Geschäftsräume usw.... Die Großversender können aber Ihr
Geschäft nur betreiben, wenn es noch eine gewisse Dichte an Fachhandel gibt.
Es gibt noch 1000 andere Probleme dabei, aber ganz so einfach, wie du es darstellst ist
es sicher nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Im Namen von Herrn Jens Bammann, Exori, stelle ich für ihn folgendes Posting zu dem Thema hier ein:

Statement von Herrn Bammann, Exori:

Hallo lieber Joshi,

unsere E-Mail scheint wohl etwas hart ausgefallen zu sein. Der Hintergrund ist, dass wir im harten Wettbewerb mit anderen Großhändlern stehen und schon daran interessiert sind, dass durch Vermutungen kein negatives Image bei unseren Fachhändlern entsteht. 

Wir möchten hiermit nochmals ausdrücklich feststellen, dass das Set, von dem hier die Rede ist, weder insgesamt noch in Teilen von EXORI geliefert wurde oder wird. 

Unsere Politik ist darauf ausgerichtet, den Angelgerätefachhandel zu unterstützen.

Die Äußerungen, dass wir der Lieferant sein könnten, können uns schon Probleme bereiten. 

Wir bitten Sie unsere Reaktion zu verstehen und denken, dass wir damit die Angelegenheit als erledigt betrachten sollten und wünschen Ihnen und Ihrem Schwager viel Spaß und Petri Heil beim Angeln.

Jens Bammann


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Ich habe Joshis Beitrag mit der öffentlich gemachten Mail von Herrn Bammann gelöscht, da solche Veröffentlichungen grundsätzlich nur mit der Einverständniserklärung des jeweiligen Absenders veröffentlicht werden dürfen (Briefgeheimnis) und bitte Joshi dafür um Verständnis. Da gehts nicht ums "Zensur", das ist einfach rechtlich so.

Ich habe mit Herrn Bammann telefoniert, er war sich der möglichen Wirkung seiner Mail so nicht bewusst.
Daher auch mein Angebot, dass ich für ihn sein Posting hier einstelle. Es freut mich, dass man auch solche "Geschichten" mit gutem Willem (fast) immer einvernehmlich lösen kann. Ich möchte mich hier auch ausdrücklich bei Herrn Bammann für seine Aufgeschlossenheit und Bereitschaft zur aktiven Mitarbeit an der Klärung dieser Geschichte mitzuarbeiten, bedanken.

Grundsätzlich sollten alle Member immer daran denken, dass man viel behaupten kann, aber natürlich, soweit es rechtliche Dinge berührt, dann auch dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden kann. 

Behauptungen sollte man daher nur aufstellen, wenn man sie auch belegen kann, ansonsten muss man den Weg wählen, dass man davon gehört hat oder aus anderen (zu nennenden) Gründen entsprechendes vermutet. 

Denn auch an der Reaktion von Exori zum Lidl - Set kann man erkennen, dass vieles nicht so sein muss, wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheinen mag.
Und  dass viele Rollen ähnlich bis gleich(aussehend) oder (auf)gebaut sind, weiss ja der Angler inzwischen auch.

Ein gutes hat dann diese Sache aber doch: Jetzt kennt auch Exori das Anglerboard)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Hallo Joshi, 
Herr Bammann würde sich auch freuen, wenn Du ihn anrufen würdest, um in einem persönlichen Gespräch auch die letzten Unklarheiten zu beseitigen:
Telefonnummer bekommst Du von mir, bitte kurz anmailen.


----------



## sepia (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Rute wirfst, sieh bloß zu das du nen dicken Stein triffst!!! :q  :q
> 50m Schnur reicht doch Forellenpuffs sind eh nur 3x3m :m
> 
> Schön Jrööss,


Ja aber was machst du wenn der Fisch 6 Runden schwimmt da fehlen dir glatt 4m  :q


----------



## mot67 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

also ich finde es schon etwas bedenklich, wenn man in einem angelforum nicht ohne vorbehalt produkte verschiedener hersteller untereinander vergleichen und pros und contras abwägen kann. 

man kann also nicht einmal eine vermutung äussern, ohne mit rechtlichen schritten rechnen zu müssen?
wenn ich schreiben würde, alles von firma x ist schrott und ich auch der festen überzeugung bin, dass wirklich alles von firma x schrott ist, muss ich dann mit rechtlichen schritten rechnen??


----------



## NorbertF (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Wenn du es als deine persönliche Meinung kennzeichnest dann musst du mit keinen Konsequenzen rechnen. Wenn du dagegen behauptest dass dem so ist dann musst du es auch beweisen können oder du hast ein Problem. Ein derartiger beweis dürfte schwerfallen.
Also: Subjektive Meinungen sind erlaubt wenn als solche erkennbar, Feststellungen, Behauptung von (unwahren oder nicht beweisbaren) Tatsachen dagegen nicht. 
So ist mein laienhafter Kenntnisstand, aber damit komm ich gut durch.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## chinook (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde es schon etwas bedenklich, wenn man in einem angelforum nicht ohne vorbehalt produkte verschiedener hersteller untereinander vergleichen und pros und contras abwägen kann.
> 
> man kann also nicht einmal eine vermutung äussern, ohne mit rechtlichen schritten rechnen zu müssen?
> wenn ich schreiben würde, alles von firma x ist schrott und ich auch der festen überzeugung bin, dass wirklich alles von firma x schrott ist, muss ich dann mit rechtlichen schritten rechnen??


 
 "Alles von Firma X ist Schrott" ist eine Meinung, das kann man sicher schreiben, wenn man es als Meinung kennzeichnet. Aber eine Behauptung wie "Die Rolle stammt von der Firma X" ist eine Aussage, die, so sie nicht belegbar ist, nicht gemacht werden darf.

 Aber man hat doch durch eine geeignete Wortwahl schon die Möglichkeit, es "wasserdicht" auszudrücken, z.B: "Die Rolle X der Firma Y erscheint mir baugleich mit der Rolle A der Firma B" oder "Die Rolle X ähnelt frappierend der Rolle B, so daß sich der Verdacht aufdrängt, ...".

 Allerdings muß man bedenken, daß eine Firma allein mit der Drohung, einen Rechtsstreit zu beginnen bei den Betreibern eines Boards (sie sind ja für den Inhalt verantwortlich!) schon für Unruhe sorgen kann. Eine solche Firma hat in aller Regel eine Rechtsabteilung und auch die finanziellen Mittel, einen langen Rechtsstreit auszutragen. Ob da ein Boardbetreiber mithalten kann?

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Die Frage ist nicht, ob da ein "Boardbetreiber" mithalten kann, sondern ob man das will.
Schliesslich sollte eigentlich jeder so fair sein, Behauptungen nur dann aufzustellen, wenn man sie auch belegen kann. Die eigene Meinung ist nie das Problem, sondern dass manchmal die eigene "Meinung" als feste "Tatsache" verkauft wird.

Zudem hat da das Anglerboard am Ende die wenigsten Probleme (nicht umsonst gibt´s ja die Boardregeln), aber es muss ja auch nicht sein, dass Member da was abkriegen. Man schreibt ja schnell mal was, über dessen Tragweite man sich im Moment vielleicht nicht bewusst ist. Wobei bisher immer die Mods/"der Betreiber" alles getan haben, um allen Seiten gerecht zu werden und niemanden in rechtliche Auseinandersetzungen zu treiben.

Am hier aktuellen Beispiel ist es auch einfach zu sehen, was den Unterschied einer freien Meinungsäusserung zu einer Behauptung ausmacht:

Wenn man schreibt, die Rolle beim Discounter ist von der Firma XXX, dann sollte man das auch wirlklich belegen können.

Schreibt man hingegen, die Rolle beim Discounter "scheint" ähnlich oder baugleich zu sein mit der Rolle der Firma XXX, ist das die eigene Meinung und keine Tatsachebehauptung.

Diesen "feinen" Unterschied sollte man aber nicht nur hier im Anglerboard, sondern grundsätzlich (und nicht nur im Internet, sondern bei allem was man sagt und/oder schreibt) beherzigen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Leute Leute... wo ist das Problem???

Schaut mal in Skandinavien in "Angelshops" (sind meist Abteilungen in Sportgeschäften und/oder Kaufhäusern) nach... ÜBERALL gibts die in Blisterpacks mit Angelsets drin... an den Seen únd Flüssen sitzen massig Jungangler mit diesen Vollglasruten (meist von Abu) und den Kapselrollen... Ich hab auch so angefangen!

Später (es gab hier in der Ecke keinen Angelshop mit guter Beratung) bin ich dann bei "Massa" (Heute Real-Markt) einkaufen gewesen, da gabs Shakespeare und Fisherman... Ich musste Werbeblättchen austragen, um mir eine 30 Mark(!!!) Rolle zu leisten...

Mein Opa hat mir das Angeln beigebracht, aber Gerät konnte ich von Ihm keines bekommen, er hatte erstens kein Geld und zweitens nur 2 Ruten mit denen er alles abgedeckt hat... Heutzutage undenkbar...

Manchmal geht der Gerätehype echt etwas zu weit, bei mir selbst natürlich auch, kann ich mich nicht von freisprechen 

Ich halte es da genauso wie "angeltreff":
Schadet dem Einzelhandel nicht, sondern bringt ihm im Endeffekt Kunden...!!!


----------



## vk58 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Einerseits verstehe ich die Boardbetreiber, die keine Lust haben, aufgrund ihres Hobbys mit Prozesse bedroht zu werden. Andererseits macht den Reiz eines Fachforums aber auch aus, daß Anfänger wie ich von dem immensen Erfahrungsschatz der alten Hasen profitieren können. Wenn ich hier aber keine Tipps und Erfahrungen mehr bekomme, weil die überwiegende Mehrheit keine juristische Ausbildung hat und sich daher mit der Weitergabe ihres Erfahrungsschatzes zurückhält, dann verliert das Forum einen großen Anteil seines Wertes.
Wäre es denn vielleicht ein rechtliches Schlupfloch, wenn wir einen geschlossenen Bereich (zugänglich für alle BA-Mitglieder) kreieren würden, in dem Mitglieder Mitglieder beraten können. Weil dieser Bereich geschlossen ist, dürfte dann doch auch die geschäftsschädigende öffentliche Wirkung fehlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Hallo vk58: 
Ich sehe Dein Problem nicht.
Gerade dass hier offen diskutiert werden kann, macht ja das Board attraktiv.

Aber es sollte doch auch selbstverständlich sein, dass man keine Behauptungen/Festtstellungen trifft, die man nicht belegen kann (und wie schon vorher von mior gepostet: Das gilt nicht nur fürs Board oder das Internet, das sollte für jeden vernünftigen Menschen grundsätzlich so sein!). Und dazu braucht es keine juristische Ausbildung sondern nur Anstand und gesunden Menschenverstand.

Und dass die Boardies den haben beweist die Tatsache, dass in 4 Jahren Anglerboard letztlich insgesamt nur 3 solcher Geschichten passiert sind. Und das bei jetzt fast 1000 Beiträgen pro Tag.

Und der von Dir vorgeschlagene "geschlossene Bereich"?
Sollte der dann für nicht belegbare Behauptungen sein, oder wofür soll der dann sein??

Denn vermuten, fragen, die eigene Meinung haben, das ist auch jetzt kein Problem so wie das AB jetzt ist und wird täglich in grossem Umfange genutzt.

Und wenn solche Probleme wie hier im Thread auftreten, sind ja immer noch die Mods da, die sich drum kümmern und sich mit allen in Verbindung setzen, so dass das (bisher) ohne Schaden für irgendjemanden abläuft.


----------



## vk58 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Hallo Thomas9904,

natürlich kannst Du mein Problem nicht sehen, weil ich keines habe. Ich bin der Letzte, der hier eine offene Diskussion abwürgen will. Ich habe mir lediglich Gedanken gemacht, wie man Euch Betreibern des AB ein wenig in Schutz nehmen kann. Deine gesamten Ausführungen mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand erscheinen überflüssig, wenn Du Dir noch einmal die Ausführungen von Joshi durchliest. Ich zitiere :"
Was mich speziell bei der Rolle gewundert hat, war die Ähnlichkeit zu einer Rolle der Marke Exori. (-> Haiba 300 RD/FD, im Bild ist eine RD zu sehen). Sowohl das Aussehen als auch die Spezifikation sind identisch. Und auch der Aufdruck auf der Lidl-Rolle ist ziemlich ähnlich vom Namen her wie die Rolle von Exori (HaiBa -> Exori Haiba 300). Aber da kann sich jeder so seine Gedanken zu machen. "

Er trifft keinerlei Behauptungen oder Feststellungen, sondern verweist nur auf eine Ähnlichkeit und kommt zu dem Resumee, daß sich jeder hierüber seine eigenen Gedanken machen könne. Joshi hat genau die Verhaltensweise an den Tag gelegt, die Du oben einforderst und hat trotzdem von der besagten Firma einen drüber bekommen. 
Vielleicht siehst Du jetzt das Problem des Boardes, nämlich die drohende Einschränkung der Diskussionen und freien Empfehlungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Joshi hat keinen "drüber" bekommen, sondern die Firma hat zuerst mal reagiert wie (leider) viele Firmen in solchen Fällen erstmal reagieren (müssen).

Aber immerhin war es dann nach entsprechenden Telefonaten (sowohl mit Joshi wie mit Exori) zu der jetzigen Lösung gekommen.

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass es dadurch zu "Einschränkungen" welcher Art auch immer kommt.

Aber es schadet nie (und daher bin ich letztlich dankbar für die "Aufregung" in diesem Thread) wenn man sich ein paar Gedanken macht, bevor man auf die Entertaste drückt.

Exori hat klargestellt, dass diese Produkte nicht von ihnen stammen, und auch mit joshi habe ich telefoniert und er ist mit dem Vorgehen einverstanden.

Damit ist keine Meinung unterdrückt oder etwas nicht ausgesprochen - im Gegenteil:

Jetzt ist zumindest klar, dass das Zeug nicht von Exori stammt.

Damit wurde nicht nur eine Diskussion nicht "abgewürgt" (wie man auch hier jetzt wieder sehen kann), sondern diese sogar mit Fakten direkt von der betroffenen Firma untermauert. 

Wie geagt, daher kann ich Deine Bedenken nicht teilen.


----------



## voice (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

lieber thomas...ich kenne dich als klugen und differenziert denkenden menschen...aber hier habe ich das gefühl du möchtest vk58 nicht verstehen....mit der androhung rechtlicher schritte seitens einer firma wird eine sache bestimmt geschürt...und das ist angst....2 von 10 sehen einer solcher drohung eher gelassen entgegen ....ich persönlich hätte mich sogar auf einen rechtsstreit gefreut...mein anwalt übrigens auch....aber es kann nicht sein, dass durch drohung kritisches denken unterbunden wird.....vielleicht gibt es ja hier im board anwälte, die bei einer weiteren drohung kurz mal einen beitrag reinstellen....zb....ich an deiner stelle würde dem rechtsstreit beruhigt entgegen sehen...oder ich würde diese äusserung überdenken.....mein mikrokosmos ist die erziehung meiner töchter und wenn ich eins versuche ihnen zu vermitteln...(den rest vermittelt meine frau)....dann ist das courage.....

voice...der sich nicht das maul verbieten lässt.....


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Ich denke Thomas hat das schon richtig geschildert, und soweit ich das sehe, dat JOSIH ja seinen Beitrag auch nur minimal abgeändert 8Wenn ich mich recht an den Originalbeitrag erinnere!)

Was mich nachdenklich stimmt, ist die Reaktion von EXORI... denn JOSIH hat meines Wissens nach, lediglich auf Ähnlichkeiten hingewiesen, KEINE Behauptung aufgestellt.

Meiner Meinung nach hat EXORI einfach etwas empfindlich überreagiert um des lieben Friedens Willen hätte ich auch den Rückzug angetreten wenn ich der Betroffenen gewesen wäre, denn ich hätte keinen Bock mich mit einer Firma und deren Rechtsabteilung anzulegen, es ist wohl richtig, daß man auch einen solchen prozess gewinnen kann aber die Frage die sich mir stellen würde ist, ob es die ganze Mühe wert wäre, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade, ich als Kunde habe andere Möglichkeiten meinen Unmut über eine Firma auszudrücken und zwar indem ich einfach nichts mehr von der betreffenden Firma kaufe, mit solchen Lapalien belaste ich keine ohenehin schon überlastetet Gerichte...

Aer da sich das hier eigentlich geklärt hat zur Zufriedenheit beider Seiten und auch EXORI eingestanden hat, daß die Reaktion recht heftig war, is' doch alles wieder in Butter 

Achja, Angst vor Konsequenten ob meiner Postimgs habe ich eigentlich keine, da können EXORI oder alle anderen Firmen soviel mit Anwälten drohen wie sie wollen, bei mir wird's einfach keine Angriffsfläche geben #h


----------



## NorbertF (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Der Schuss ist mal eh auf jeden Fall nach hinten losgegangen.
Gute Werbung war das mal mit Sicherheit keine. Wird ja immerhin von einigen zig-bis hunderttausend Leuten gelesen, was die sich denken liegt auf der Hand...
Sinnvoller wäre gewesen sie hätten quasi offiziell geschrieben wie die Wahrheit aussieht, das wäre für alle besser gewesen.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Tja, wer zu schnell schießt, riskiert eben Querschläger...


----------



## voice (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

genau so seh ich das auch ...norbert...wer mit kanonen auf spatzen schiesst hat meist einen grund dafür......ein schelm der übles dabei denkt.....ich möchte der fa exori im besten fall noch dummheit unterstellen in einem forum wie diesem zu drohen....
voice


----------



## vk58 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> lieber thomas...ich kenne dich als klugen und differenziert denkenden menschen...aber hier habe ich das gefühl du möchtest vk58 nicht verstehen....


Dieses Gefühl beschleicht mich in der tat ein wenig. Du wirst aber sicherlich Deine Gründe dafür haben und mir ist die Sache nicht so wichtig. daß es mir einen Streit wert wäre. Also lassen wir die Sache einfach ruhen.


----------



## The_Duke (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte der fa exori im besten fall noch dummheit unterstellen in einem forum wie diesem zu drohen....
> voice



Nenene...so ganz dumm sind die nich...schließlich haben sie ganz flott gemerkt, daß sie verbal in nen Haufen Kacke getreten sind 
Der Versuch diese Kacke jetzt von ihrem Schuh abzuwischen, gelingt nur oberflächlich...in den Profilritzen stinkt es noch immer :q



> Ich habe mit Herrn Bammann telefoniert, er war sich der möglichen Wirkung seiner Mail so nicht bewusst.



Wie war das doch gleich? Zuerst denken und *dann* die ENTER-Taste drücken? :q :q 



> Ich möchte mich hier auch ausdrücklich bei Herrn Bammann für seine Aufgeschlossenheit und Bereitschaft zur aktiven Mitarbeit an der Klärung dieser Geschichte mitzuarbeiten, bedanken.



Naja...sein ach so lobenswertes Verhalten lag in seinem eigensten Interesse begründet...ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß ein Chef nicht grade entzückt ist, wenn ein Mitarbeiter so unbedacht aus der Hüfte schießt und das zum Querschläger wird.
Bei mit jedenfalls hinterlässt die ganze Sache einen leicht bitteren Nachgeschmack, den man auch nicht durch zuckersüße Worte...egal von welcher Seite...wegbekommt....


----------



## JensHB75 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Nun wollte ich mich auch mal hierzu äussern. 
Wir als Exori wollten hier keinen Rechtstreit vom Zaun brechen. 

Ich hatte nur auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen, was man mit solchen Äusserungen anrichten könnte, einen Rechtstreit durch die Äusserung habe ich nicht angedroht.

Dieses war wohl von Seiten Joshi und mir eine Unstimmigkeit. Ich hätte meinen Wortlaut vielleicht doch etwas anderst wählen sollen. 

Meine Absicht war bestimmt nicht, hier jemanden vor den Kadi zu bringen.
Da ich auch neu hier im Anglerboard bin, habe ich wohl etwas den falschen Ton gewählt.

*Hierfür möchte ich mich noch einmal entschuldigen.*

Wie war das noch mal mit dem Kinderspiel "Stille Post". Der eine sagt dieses, der andere versteht jenes. 
Ich denke mit einem Telefonat kann man hier mehr aus der Welt schaffen, als mit 10 mails, wo dann jeder noch etwas dazu beiträgt und das Missverständnis größer wird.
Wer mir hierzu was zu schreiben hat, kann mir gerne direkt eine mail an
info@exori.de schreiben.
Wir sind doch alles normale Menschen und Missverständnisse können leider auch leicht entstehen.
Schöne Grüße und Petri Heil
das Exori Team


----------



## voice (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

"Hierfür möchte ich mich noch einmal entschuldigen"
was genau war daran nun so verdammt schwer??????
damit ist die sache von meiner seite erledigt....und VERGESSEN.....
voice


----------



## JOSHI (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

So, bevor hier jetzt doch wieder irgendwelche Gerüchte oder Annahmen bezüglich des Vorfalls auftreten, möchte ich mal als Urheber und somit auch Verantwortlicher in diesem Thread einiges sagen:

1. Mittlerweile habe ich einige Änderungen in diesem Thema vorgenommen. Dies betrifft sowohl die 'Vermutung' über die Herkunft der Rolle als auch andere Textpassagen in meinen Threads. Falls jetzt Neulinge in diesem Thema dazustossen, so lesen Sie nicht mehr den original Beitrag! Aufgrund dessen kann man dann halt schon der Annahme sein, dass ich ja nix schlimmeres geschrieben habe. Also bitte keine vorschnellen Kommentare abgeben, wenn man nicht von Anfang an den Thread kennt!

Nach ausführlichen Telefonaten sowohl mit Thomas9904 als auch mit Herrn Bammann von der Firma Exori (welcher ja nun auch Mitglied in diesem Board ist und daher auch selbst Stellung zu irgendwelchen Fragen, Problemen und Vermutungen nehmen kann) hat sich alles zum Guten für alle beteiligten Parteien klären lassen. Ich habe meine Beiträge korrigiert, sodass nun wirklich nur meine eigene Meinung bezüglich dem Thema vorhanden ist und auch Exori keinerlei Bedenken dazu hat. 

Ich bitte deshalb nochmals darum, nicht gleich so wild zu reagieren und Exori nun in irgendeiner Weise anzugreifen. Die Entschuldigung seitens Exori habe ich angenommen und im Gegenzug gab es natürlich auch eine Entschuldigung von mir für meine schlechte Formulierung.

Danke an Thomas9904 und Herrn Bammann für die schnelle Klärung des Missverständnisses.


----------



## Palometta (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

@Thomas9904

Hi Thomas,
Ich wollte Dir ( Euch ) nur kurz mitteilen das ich Eure Endscheidung ,mit Begründung auf das Postgeheimnisses  #y ,das Postig von Joshi zu löschen für voll daneben halte.
Ihr habt damit  7000 anderen Membern die Möglichkeit genommen sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.
Ich hätte eher damit gerechnet das ihr Exori um eine Freigabe bittet. #4 
So habt Ihr euch leider im Sinne des Großkonzern Exori verhalten und so etwas ruft sicher nicht nur bei mir einen faden Beigeschmack hervor .  

@ JensHB75


			
				JensHB75 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wollte ich mich auch mal hierzu äussern.
> Wir als Exori wollten hier keinen Rechtstreit vom Zaun brechen.


Doch das wolltet ihr ... ich hab eure Mail gelesen auch wenn sie jetzt vom Net ist  :e 



			
				JensHB75 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses war wohl von Seiten Joshi und mir eine Unstimmigkeit. Ich hätte meinen Wortlaut vielleicht doch etwas anderst wählen sollen.



Das ist wohl war 



			
				JensHB75 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das noch mal mit dem Kinderspiel "Stille Post". Der eine sagt dieses, der andere versteht jenes



Die stille Post ist ja wohl die blödeste Ausrede die ich seid langem gehört habe  #d  #d 



			
				JensHB75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mit einem Telefonat kann man hier mehr aus der Welt schaffen, als mit 10 mails, wo dann jeder noch etwas dazu beiträgt und das Missverständnis größer wird.
> Wer mir hierzu was zu schreiben hat, kann mir gerne direkt eine mail an
> info@exori.de schreiben.



Muss ich das verstehen ?????



			
				JensHB75 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind doch alles normale Menschen und Missverständnisse können leider auch leicht entstehen.



wenn ich mich in meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit so wie sie verhalten hätte , wärs das für mich gewesen.
Unsere Geschäftsführung verlangt von uns das wir erst über unsere Vorhaben nachdenken bevor wir handeln.
Schade das das nicht überall so ist ......

Gruß #h 
Palometta 


Nur so am Rande 


> Alle hier gemachten Äußerungen  entsprechen meiner persönlichen subjektiven Meinung und erheben keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit  .
> Ich mache lediglich von meinem Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung gebrauch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

@ Palometta,
kann mich deinen Äußerungen nur anschließen. Besonnders übel finde ich es wenn man erst rechtliche Schritte androht und dann so tut als wäre 1.April und alles ja bloß ein riesen Mißverständniss. Aber bitte, wers glauben will.... 


....ich habe mir jedenfalls mein Urteil gebildet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Nu bleibt doch mal auf dem Teppich.
Immer hin haben sich die Beteiligten selber alle miteinander geeinigt, was ich für durchaus positiv halte. 

Dass das alles auch in anderer Form hätte passieren können, ist glaube ich, auch klar.
Ist es aber halt nun mal nicht. 

Was ist passiert??

Es stand die Vermutung von Joshi im Raum, dass die Lidl - Sets von Exori geliefert wurden.
Daraufhin bekam Exori einiges an Anrufen von verägerten Fachhändlern.
Exori reagierte  mit der Mail an Joshi (die man auch anders hätte verfassen können, ist schon zugegeben).

Dok, Franky und ich waren auf dem AB - Treffen und haben gleich nach der Rückkehr das erst mal ins Parkforum verschoben, um abzuklären was überhaupt abgeht.
Denn es hat keiner was davon, wenn AB - Mitglieder mit Anwälten zu tun kriegen.

Ich habe daher mit Jens Bammann telefoniert.
Er hat da schlicht unterschätzt was ein entsprechender "Auftritt" auf dem Anglerboard anrichten und ist sich inzwischen klar darüber, dass der Ton in der Mail so nicht ok. war. Deswegen räumte ich ihm die Möglichkeit ein, in seinem Namen dazu zu posten.

Ich setzte mich genauso mit Joshi in Verbindung, Herr Bammann und Joshi telefonierten danach auch miteinander und auch das schien ja wohl eher positiv auszugehen.

Selbstverständlich hätte man die Originalmail gerne weiter öffentlich gesehen, nachdem das zwischen Joshi und Herrn Bammann geklärt war, kann ich aber auch verstehen, dass dazu die Erlaubnis nicht gegeben wurde (ich habe selbstverständlich um Freigabe gefragt, palometta!!) und wir haben das zu respektieren.

Nochmal: Die Betroffenen haben sich geeinigt, entschuldigt etc., es ist nun klar dass das Set nicht von Exori ist, es ist also niemanden ein Schaden entstanden, sondern man hat nun die Gewissheit (die gesicherte Info) dass Exori das nicht gelieefert hat, statt Vermutungen und Gerüchten.

Und man sollte doch jedem das Recht zu gestehen, Fehler einzusehen und einzuräumen.
Dass das jeder in anderer Art und Weise macht ist eben so.
Und es mus auch keiner Exori wegen dieser Geschíchte mögen.

Was ich aber nicht so ganz verstehe ist, warum ich hier so angegriffen werde, wenn man versucht das für alle Seiten vernünftig zu regeln. 

Hätten wir das alles weiterlaufen lassen sollen??
Hätten wir Joshi einen evtl. Rechtsstreit zumuten sollen?
Hätten wir nicht mit Exori sprechen sollen??
Hätten wir Herrn Bammann nicht die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme geben sollen??

Ich finde unsere Reaktionen da vollkommen in Ordnung, auch im Sinne der AB - Member.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Guten Morgen Thomas,
ich kann nur sagen, daß Ihr als Boardbetreiber richtig gehandelt habt, das das nicht immer zur Zufriedenheit eines JEDEN passieren kann ist sonnenklar, dafür sind bei fast 7000 Mitgliedern zuviele verschiedene Meinungen da.

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit der von Dir (euch) gefundenen Lösung mehr als zufrieden!

Thanx #h


----------



## voice (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

ich denke nicht, dass meine reaktion auf deinen beitrag ein angriff war...der sieht bei mir anders aus...*sfg*...es geht einfach darum, dass kontoversen auch ausgefochten werden sollten.....wer bei der kleinsten welle mit einem tanker voller öl versucht diese zu glätten erreicht manchmal eben das gegenteil.....aber nochmal zu palometta und stuffel.....vom prinzip her seh ich das so wie ihr....ABER...der exori-schnellschreiberundnachherdenker hat sich entschuldigt...was soll er noch mehr tun....ich denke damit isset gut......
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



> was soll er noch mehr tun....ich denke damit isset gut......


Das war mein Gedanke bei der ganzen Sache!


----------



## Palometta (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*

Ich will keinen Streit anfangen also will ich es dabei belassen.

Ich denke alles wurde gesagt und jeder soll sich selbst eine Meinung bilden.

lasst uns wieder übers angeln reden und Schluss.

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues Lidl-Set - Schrott???*



> lasst uns wieder übers angeln reden und Schluss.


Bin dabei, gute Idee))


----------

